

Homo floresiensis - mataug
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_floresiensis

======
andrewfelix
There's a lot of debate as to whether this is a distinct species or just a
population of H.Sapien's suffering from disease. Personally I'm not convinced
this was a distinct species.

------
Groxx
submitter: any particular reason for this link? The Hobbit movies aren't due
until mid December.

~~~
mataug
No Particular reason for this actually, I found this interesting so I thought
I would share it

